# Suche Serien wie...



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2015)

Moin,

bin momentan auf der Suche nach Serien. Ich hab schon ziemlich viele durchgeschaut und festgestellt das es solche scheinbar nur selten gibt, oder ich sie einfach nicht finde. Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll, ich denke Beispiele sind hier hilfreicher. Und zwar finde ich es z.B.
- Bei Naruto richtig cool das er dieses unkontrollierbare in sich hat und es auch passiert das er dann halt komplett durchdreht und der Fuchs übernimmt . Nur leider passiert das viel zu selten und meistens endet es dann ganz abrupt bevor überhaupt irgendwas passiert (Freunde stopppen ihn vorher etc.) Bin jetzt allerdings auch erst bei Naruto Shiipuden Folge 30 oder so. Aber vorher gab es ja auch 220 Folgen ohne das er wirklich durchgedreht ist (Ausser im Kampf gegen Sasuke)
- Jetzt aktuell bei Supernatural Season 10 bis Episode 4, daher Spoiler:


Spoiler



Ich finde es auch hier cool das Dean durch  Kains-mal so unkontrollierbar ist und einfach macht was er will (Auch weil er so stark ist). Aber das endet ja auch wieder schneller als man gucken kann.




Also am besten beschreibt man das wohl so, dass der Charakter eine unkontrollierbare Seite hat / dadurch extrem stark ist (Stichwort Badass).
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und habt einen Vorschlag parat 

Danke!


----------



## Stueppi (26. Januar 2015)

Sowas? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5ZD_AoReEA


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Januar 2015)

Mhhh meeh.. Naja, fast


----------



## Stueppi (26. Januar 2015)

Gibt nicht so viele Serien wo der Held ein Monster in sich trägt das von Zeit zu Zeit mal die Kontrolle übernimmt. Bei der Serie die ich gemeint habe haben einige was böses in sich das sich durch diese Augen bemerkbar macht und selber zu Monstern werden.
Kannst ja auch Elfenlied schauen, die Mädels haben auch was böses in sich das hin und wieder mal ein paar Menschen reißt.
Die meisten Animes dieser Art die du in Deutschland im Internet schauen kannst und was taugen sind so 13-26 Folgen lang und laufen meistens nach dem Schema: 1 Kerl, 3-6 Frauen, der Kerl hat eine mysteriöse Kraft und weiß nix davon, 3 Frauen wissen davon und wollen auf irgendeine art diese Kraft für sich, der Rest sind Verwandte und Mitschülerinnen. Das alles endet in einem Hößchen/Titten "unglückliche Unfälle" Stürze Komödie und wird hin und wieder episch.

Sowas wie Naruto mit dem unfreiwilligen Biestmodus gibt es nicht so oft. Frag mal lieber für sowas in Foren von Animestreaming Seiten nach.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Januar 2015)

Muss ja nicht Anime sein ^^ Mir würde es auch schon reichen wenn man mal eine Serie hat wo halt nicht immer nach dem Schema "Gut gegen Böse" gerarbeitet wird. Das wird langsam echt langweilig. Mit Dexter ist man ja schonmal in die ungefähre Richtung gegangen.
Aber mehr kenn ich auch wirklich nicht...


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Januar 2015)

> - Bei Naruto richtig cool das er dieses unkontrollierbare in sich hat  und es auch passiert das er dann halt komplett durchdreht und der Fuchs  übernimmt . Nur leider passiert das viel zu selten und meistens endet es  dann ganz abrupt bevor überhaupt irgendwas passiert (Freunde stopppen  ihn vorher etc.) Bin jetzt allerdings auch erst bei Naruto Shiipuden  Folge 30 oder so. Aber vorher gab es ja auch 220 Folgen ohne das er  wirklich durchgedreht ist



Ich kenne es noch von fürher als ich noch in der schule war, das was du meinst kommt erst später.



> Also am besten beschreibt man das wohl so, dass der Charakter eine  unkontrollierbare Seite hat / dadurch extrem stark ist (Stichwort  Badass).
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und habt einen Vorschlag parat



Vieleicht Dragonball z?


----------



## joraku (29. Januar 2015)

Mmh, also da fallen mir einige Charaktere aus True Blood ein.  Allerdings ist die Serie etwas sperrig, da mit jeder Staffel unzählige übernatürliche Wesen hinzu kommen, sinnlos rumgef*c*t wird etc. Aber so mancher Alter Vampir ist ein richtiger Badass und schert sich einen Dreck um das was andere über ihn denken oder welche Konsequenzen sein Handeln für andere hat.

Beispiel aus einer deutschen Realfilmserie: Der letzte Bulle. Der Cop da macht auch sein Ding, meist mit der Hau-Drauf Methode. Allerdings keine Action oder Attacken die über drei Episoden gehen (wie bei manchen Animes)  Also eher nicht.

Doctor Who: der Doktor. Badass
Torchwood: Captain Jack Harkness. Badass

Ansonsten fallen mir da nicht weitere Serien oder Charaktere ein. Vielleicht noch Captain Kirk von der Enterprise, der ist auch ein ziemliches Badass.


----------

